# Impiden a este bellezón el acceso al vestuario femenino de un gimnasio en Castellón



## gallofino (27 May 2022)

Espero que lo solvente en breve, no entiendo el por qué.


----------



## [IΞI] (27 May 2022)

Qué nutrición... ahora las biegas del gym tendrán que ver huevos colgando y al propietario le caerá una buena multa



lol


----------



## ANS² (27 May 2022)

voy a por una peluca y me pongo las botas


----------



## gallofino (27 May 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Qué nutrición... ahora las biegas del gym tendrán que ver huevos colgando y al propietario le caerá una buena multa
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Es la maravilla del progreso, nadie puede negarle que es mujer aún teniendo más barba que yo


----------



## Jake el perro (27 May 2022)




----------



## Roberto Malone (27 May 2022)

@xicomalo , qué transfobos los de ese gym, ¿verdad?.

¿Te vas a operar?.


----------



## remerus (27 May 2022)

Me descojono, es la hora de los rabos en los vestuarios femeninos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 May 2022)

Cuanto peor, mejor.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (27 May 2022)

es por seguridad, si la tia esta de pie, y al lado hay otra tia atandose los zapatos y esta se gira de repente, podria dejarla inconsciente al golpearla accidentalmente CON LA POLLA en la cara

safety first, always


----------



## ENRABATOR (27 May 2022)

Al final la solucion va a ser crearse barrios etnicos estilo judios ortodoxos, amish o islamistas


----------



## FilibustHero (27 May 2022)

las feministas tránsfobas contra las feministras gubernamentales


----------



## Busher (27 May 2022)




----------



## A.Daimiel (27 May 2022)

ensalada de pepinos en el gimnasio femenino


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 May 2022)

Cuando no con estos RARITOS ....ya poco tenemos con las féminas rebelándose y ahora con estos


----------



## soldadodedios (27 May 2022)

Ver un par de Buenos cojones colganderos por los laterales del bañador manda


----------



## petro6 (27 May 2022)

jajajajajajajajajajaja, ójala arda todo de una jodida vez.


----------



## Falcatón (27 May 2022)

¿Tiene todavía colita o se la han extirpado ya? Para mí esa esa la diferencia, no que tenga el pelo largo, que se depile las cejas o que se sienta divina de la muerte. 
Si hay badajo no debe cambiarse al lado de rajitas, especialmente de niñas y adolescentes aunque hoy en día crecen viendo porno duro en internet y a saber cuántos de esos habrán mamado ya antes incluso de que les salga acné y pelo en la entrepierna.


----------



## Falcatón (27 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> jajajajajajajajajajaja, ójala arda todo de una jodida vez.



No arderá pero bajo amenazas harán rezar a nuestros hijos y nietos cinco veces al día arrodillados en dirección a La Meca. Está cantado.


----------



## Diek (27 May 2022)

Espero que no sea en el mío, hay cosas que es mejor no ver.


----------



## perrosno (27 May 2022)

Que cosas mas chulis hacen estos progres....jijijijiji


----------



## PLS--palasaca (27 May 2022)

Mientras haya consentimiento no hay problema. Yo sí te creo hermana. Sí es sí. Lo que diga el notario. Todos contra el fuego. No nos moverán. No pasarán. Arriba los pobres del mundo.


----------



## [IΞI] (27 May 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Me descojono, es la hora de los rabos en los vestuarios femeninos.



Y piensa en los gyms estos que eran solo femeninos

jojojojojo

xDDD


----------



## Mr. Sandman (27 May 2022)

La solución está en cambiar los vestuarios de hombres y mujeres a vestuarios de personas con pene y personas con vagina.


----------



## Falcatón (27 May 2022)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> La solución está en cambiar los vestuarios de hombres y mujeres a vestuarios de personas con pene y personas con vagina.



Si no fuese por ese ambio físico drástico me iba a cambiar de sexo para darle gusto a los ojos durante un par de años, asiduo al gimnasio y a las piscinas me iba a hacer. En las playas (no sólo las nudistas porque por lo general siempre hay nudismo en una zona u otra) el espectáculo es gratis sin tener que hacer ningún cambio en tu DNI pero ahí ya no tiene tanta gracia por lo usual que es.


----------



## Telemaco55 (27 May 2022)

Por que es un tío.

A ver si os enteráis que los trans no sois especiales,sois una aberración.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 May 2022)

Pero no es por ser trans, es porque siempre se le caía el jabón cuando había tías buenas cerca


----------



## ANS² (27 May 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> ¿Tiene todavía colita o se la han extirpado ya? Para mí esa esa la diferencia, no que tenga el pelo largo, que se depile las cejas o que se sienta divina de la muerte.
> Si hay badajo no debe cambiarse al lado de rajitas, especialmente de niñas y adolescentes aunque hoy en día crecen viendo porno duro en internet y a saber cuántos de esos habrán mamado ya antes incluso de que les salga acné y pelo en la entrepierna.



si ni siquiera estará tomando hormonas, tiene cara de Ramón, ese solo es travestido


----------



## petro6 (27 May 2022)

Sí es sí¡¡¡

jajajajaajjaajajajja


----------



## ANS² (27 May 2022)

la verdad que me lo paso pipa viendo al cáncer progre devorarse a sí mismo jajajajaklñ


----------



## Escachador (27 May 2022)

Asi se aseguran que en caso de tropiezo se puedan agarrar a la polla para no caerse.


----------



## pocoyo82 (27 May 2022)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> La solución está en cambiar los vestuarios de hombres y mujeres a vestuarios de personas con pene y personas con vagina.




Que le den un ministerio a este hombre


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (27 May 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> voy a por una peluca y me pongo las botas



sube foto en bragas


----------



## myles (27 May 2022)

Sin las cejicas arregladas tiene caracani.


----------



## SolyCalma (27 May 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> @xicomalo , qué transfobos los de ese gym, ¿verdad?.
> 
> ¿Te vas a operar?.



Pero si el xicomalo ese es fan de Stalin, no? Con Stalin no quedaba ni 1 del movimiento Lgtbi


----------



## Roberto Malone (27 May 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Pero si el xicomalo ese es fan de Stalin, no? Con Stalin no quedaba ni 1 del movimiento Lgtbi



Es otra de las miles de contradicciones de los izmierdosos. Tienen la cabeza llena de mierda y pasan de todo.


----------



## SolyCalma (27 May 2022)

A lo mejor a mas de una del vestuario le mola la idea de ver un pollón en su vestuario


----------



## Viviendo Digno (27 May 2022)

Para vosotras, nadadoras


----------



## César92 (27 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Espero que lo solvente en breve, no entiendo el por qué.



Cosas del progreso...


----------



## César92 (27 May 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


>



El tal Jayd no podría haberlo expresado mejor.

Basta ya de dar voz a degenerados y trastornados.


----------



## César92 (27 May 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Al final la solucion va a ser crearse barrios etnicos estilo judios ortodoxos, amish o islamistas



Mejor municipios y votar en masa a un partido tercerposicionista. Lo demás vendrá solo, y si entra un subnormal de la sexta, que sufra un caso aislado por parte de unos encapuchados.


----------



## César92 (27 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> es por seguridad, si la tia esta de pie, y al lado hay otra tia atandose los zapatos y esta se gira de repente, podria dejarla inconsciente al golpearla accidentalmente CON LA POLLA en la cara
> 
> safety first, always



Siempre podrán sujetarse en la polla para no caerse. Así si se resbalan, podrán evitar caídas innecesarias...


----------



## César92 (27 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> jajajajajajajajajajaja, ójala arda todo de una jodida vez.




Ajajajaj


----------



## César92 (27 May 2022)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> La solución está en cambiar los vestuarios de hombres y mujeres a vestuarios de personas con pene y personas con vagina.



Para el rojerío eso es un constructo social, tu puedes considerar a tu pene como una vagina, por lo tanto, seguiría todo igual.


Estas mierdas están hechas para desviar la atención mientras nos roban a manos llenas.


----------



## horik (27 May 2022)

Ningún melafo todavía, vaya maricones.


----------



## César92 (27 May 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Pero si el xicomalo ese es fan de Stalin, no? Con Stalin no quedaba ni 1 del movimiento Lgtbi



Con Stalin, xiquemale estaría en un gulag disfrutando del frío siberiano.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (27 May 2022)

Espero que pase también al revés y vaya una tía disfrazada de hombre (con el pelo corto por ejemplo) al vestuario de hombres enseñando los pechotes y el chocho


----------



## crash2012 (27 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Espero que lo solvente en breve, no entiendo el por qué.





Sr manolo garcia lopez?

Queda ud detenido por entrar en los vestuarios femeninos con fines Libidinosos


QUE MANOLO...NI QUE OSTIAS PITUFO...SOY VANESSA,Y TE VOY A DENUNCIAR POR MACHISMO POLICIAL


----------



## Scire (27 May 2022)

Y el problema son los menas...


----------



## octopodiforme (27 May 2022)

Mismo vestuario para todos, sin discriminación por razón de "género". ¡Venga!


----------



## cortoplacista (27 May 2022)

Seres de luz comprándose minifaldas a modo de entrada a barra libre.


----------



## octopodiforme (27 May 2022)

En _Starship Troopers_ (1997) se duchaban hombres y mujeres juntos.


----------



## mateww (27 May 2022)

No pasa nada seguro que en la mezquita de enfrente le dejan entrar en el baño de señoras a cambiarse


----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 May 2022)

Pues en vestuarios masculinos van niñas llevadas por sus padres, sobre todo en piscinas cubiertas.

Y todo el mundo intenta evitar ir desnudo, nadie dice nada, pero se nota...a lo sumo bañador, toalla y calzoncillos...y todos con respeto mirando con el rabillo del ojo para no despistarse.

Si alguno se despista ya se da cuenta el padre (y todos) de la naturaleza de ese despiste.

Dudo que en este caso hubiese ese tacto y moderación por parte del usuarie del vestuario.


----------



## Lord Vader (27 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1071904
> 
> 
> En _Starship Troopers_ (1997) se duchaban hombres y mujeres juntos.


----------



## acitisuJ (27 May 2022)




----------



## Froco (27 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> es por seguridad, si la tia esta de pie, y al lado hay otra tia atandose los zapatos y esta se gira de repente, podria dejarla inconsciente al golpearla accidentalmente CON LA POLLA en la cara
> 
> safety first, always



¿Y si la que se está atando los cordones se resbala? Tendría algo a lo que aferrarse. No está Clara la cosa... imagino que en resolver estas cuestiones de seguridad es donde se gasta irena mantero los 20k millones


----------



## siroco (27 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1071904
> 
> 
> En _Starship Troopers_ (1997) se duchaban hombres y mujeres juntos.



ya, pero estos se conocen entre ellos, seguro que no dejaban a sus hijas en duchas donde cualquiera con una peluca diciendo que es mujer se pueda colar para ducharse con ellas.


----------



## Wotan2021 (27 May 2022)

horik dijo:


> Ningún melafo todavía, vaya maricones.



Melofo


----------



## curvilineo (27 May 2022)

Eso pasa por existir vestuarios mixtos.

Deberíamos estar todos juntos y ser noal la desnudez


----------



## curvilineo (27 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1071904
> 
> 
> En _Starship Troopers_ (1997) se duchaban hombres y mujeres juntos.



Así debería ser.


----------



## Sputnik (27 May 2022)

La escoria ha tomado, financiada por los los bancos y aupada a primera plana por los medios, el control de la sociedad.

Los politicos son apenas marionetas y controlan el cotarro viejos visionarios y viciosos, que ya ni disimulan.

Magnifico panorama.


----------



## SolyCalma (27 May 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> La escoria ha tomado, financiada por los los bancos y aupada a primera plana por los medios, el control de la sociedad.
> 
> Los politicos son apenas marionetas y controlan el cotarro viejos visionarios y viciosos, que ya ni disimulan.
> 
> Magnifico panorama.



por que pones a un travelo al lado de la niñita de buen culo?


----------



## Chino Negro (27 May 2022)

Que guape


----------



## machote hispano (27 May 2022)

No puede ser. Tanta nutrición me va a matar... 


... del descojone.


----------



## Gothaus (27 May 2022)

Serán femimarxistas TERF. Por cierto, con esa mandíbula de machote podría cascar nueces. Ese tiene más testosterona que el Tyson.


----------



## Gothaus (27 May 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> ¿Tiene todavía colita o se la han extirpado ya? Para mí esa esa la diferencia, no que tenga el pelo largo, que se depile las cejas o que se sienta divina de la muerte.
> Si hay badajo no debe cambiarse al lado de rajitas, especialmente de niñas y adolescentes aunque hoy en día crecen viendo porno duro en internet y a saber cuántos de esos habrán mamado ya antes incluso de que les salga acné y pelo en la entrepierna.



No hace falta. Con sentirte mujer, es suficiente. Es más, sólo necesitas sentirte mujer el tiempo que necesites, si eres "género fluido".

Las femimarxistas han clamado por esto, estas son las consecuencias.


----------



## Gothaus (27 May 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Asi se aseguran que en caso de tropiezo se puedan agarrar a la polla para no caerse.



La cosa está Clara.


----------



## Gothaus (27 May 2022)

Y el sarcasmo tampoco, por lo visto.


----------



## Manufacturer (27 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> es por seguridad, si la tia esta de pie, y al lado hay otra tia atandose los zapatos y esta se gira de repente, podria dejarla inconsciente al golpearla accidentalmente CON LA POLLA en la cara
> 
> safety first, always



Las pollas son un elemento de seguridad. Impiden las caídas.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 May 2022)

Vestuarios como el camarote de los hermanos Marx a partir de ahora.


----------



## ANS² (27 May 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> sube foto en bragas



no pidas aquello que no desees ver



Spoiler


----------



## Visilleras (27 May 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Cuanto peor, mejor.



¿Después de la ley aprobada hoy todavía seguimos pensando así?
¿De verdad creéis que va a haber un cambio de paradigma o una rebelión que haga cambiar todo?
¿Cómo?
Y, sobre todo, ¿protagonizada por quien?

¿Por una mayoría de hombres que ha votado y aplaudido el mayor delirio jurídico y social de la historia de este país?

Los siento querido forero, pero aquí no habrá ni oscilación del péndulo, ni rebelión, ni cambio de tornas.

El país que antes, mal que bien, era España está en acelerado proceso de derrumbe social, y sus restos se lo comerán los chacales del desierto.

Comprad tabaco, no salgáis a emborracharos por la noche, y aprended lo básico de árabe del Magreb, que de aquí a 10 años o menos algo me dice que va a ser la moda.


----------



## SPQR (27 May 2022)




----------



## Froco (27 May 2022)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Espero que pase también al revés y vaya una tía disfrazada de hombre (con el pelo corto por ejemplo) al vestuario de hombres enseñando los pechotes y el chocho




Que son pectorales chaval


----------



## ANS² (27 May 2022)

yo creo que es un troll que está usando ese life hack para después en su casa marcarse unas buenas pajas premium recordando los good pieces and sweet pussies que habrá visto


----------



## lakota (27 May 2022)

Una mujer de rabo a cabeza y le niegan la entrada, asco de país...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (27 May 2022)

Que caiga España que ya la levantaremos los de extrema derecha.


----------



## Wotan2021 (27 May 2022)

Lo más gracioso es como cortan la foto del personaje en los medios para que no se le vea el pelo en el pecho.








Un gimnasio de Castelló rectifica y permite a una chica trans usar el vestuario femenino tras vetarla


Aura Ibáñez denuncia el caso en redes y se felicita por el cambio de postura




www.elperiodicomediterraneo.com












Un gimnasio de Castellón rectifica y permite a una chica trans usar el vestuario femenino tras vetarla


Aura Ibáñez denuncia el caso en redes y se felicita por el cambio de postura




www.laopinioncoruna.es












Un gimnasio de Castellón rectifica su veto y dejará usar el vestuario femenino a una trans


Aura Ibáñez denuncia el caso en redes y se felicita por el cambio de postura




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Effetá (27 May 2022)

No sé qué me enciende más, si el titular periodístico que da por supuesto que es una "chica" subconjunto "trans", o éste que va de compasivo


----------



## Catalinius (27 May 2022)

Creo que con los fondos europeos el puto rojo del Viruelo y la Monty pueden invertir en hacer VESTUARIES, para este tipo de engendros de la naturaleza, sin ánimo de ofender.


----------



## Antiparticula (27 May 2022)

Me preocupa que la transfobia es cada vez mayor entre las mujeres.


----------



## wopa (27 May 2022)

Pues si el gimnasio ha rectificado le han jodido bien, porque toda esta performance es para ser víctima y cobrar paguita.

Ahora irá a la estheticien a que le hagan unas ingles brasileñas... antes de ir al ginecólogo


----------



## Biluao (27 May 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> voy a por una peluca y me pongo las botas



En un país tolerante como éste, no debería hacer falta eso. Con decir que te sientes mujer encerrada en cuerpo de marichulo y con tendencias homosexual lésbicas, te deberían abrir todas las puertas de par en par.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (27 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Espero que lo solvente en breve, no entiendo el por qué.



Y donde lo raro, de ser mujer yo no me despelotaria delante de un maromo asi de repelente en caso contrario tampoco.
Anda que?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 May 2022)

yo solo digo una cosa..... esa traviesa con un añito más de hormonas....ya muchos la quisiéramos catar! 

ahí lo dejo


----------



## sintripulacion (27 May 2022)

Y después os extrañais de que Putin esté dispuesto a nuckear a todo Occidente si le sigue tocando los cojones a su pueblo.


----------



## Romu (27 May 2022)

Ahora sólo falta la trans masculina que se queje de que tampoco tiene un vestuario para él solite.


----------



## HaCHa (27 May 2022)

Tenéis que seguir a la rubia en Twitter. Hace cosas chulísimas:


En su cabeza es como la rubia de Euphoria o algo.


----------



## Risitas (27 May 2022)

En el vestuario de hombres no tendrían ese problema ni las mujeres, ni los homosexuales, ni los trans.


----------



## Santolin (27 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> es por seguridad, si la tia esta de pie, y al lado hay otra tia atandose los zapatos y esta se gira de repente, podria dejarla inconsciente al golpearla accidentalmente CON LA POLLA en la cara
> 
> safety first, always



Además si alguna de sus compañeras se resbalase accidentalmente podría agarrarse a su manubrio para no romperse los dientes contra el suelo y no iría a la cárcel


----------



## HaCHa (27 May 2022)

¿Y lo que molaría vestuarios unisex para todos? Yo pienso pagar el triple al primer gimnasio que me deje ducharme en la alcachofa de al lado del higo de la que pedalea en la bici de enfrente y me arrea el potorro todo sudado a dos metros de la trufa cada vez que se levanta del sillín en clase de spinning. 

Y ahora a ver si alguno de vosotros tiene cojones a escribir una frase tan gloriosa como la anterior, y con las mismas comas.


----------



## Decipher (27 May 2022)

Que asco de Terfs, puede ir a donde le salga del rabo transfobas.


----------



## Knight who says ni (27 May 2022)

Joder, me imagino a los de Porky´s haciendo el agujero para ver el vestuario femenino y encontrarse con el equipo de gimnasia femenino de la Alemania Oriental de Top Secret con sus flamantes rabos al viento...


----------



## Oteador (27 May 2022)

Buena barba cerrada tiene esa piva, ya le gustaría al Di Caprio


----------



## Oteador (27 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1071904
> 
> 
> En _Starship Troopers_ (1997) se duchaban hombres y mujeres juntos.



En las duchas de los locales swingers también


----------



## Lady_A (27 May 2022)

Todos son risas hasta que tu mujer, tu hermana o TU HIJA vaya a natación con el colé, al polideportivo con su bañadorcillo de 7 a 8 añitos y un señor de estos que se cree mujer lesbiana sino algo peor, que como mucho ha cambiado un papelito en el registro se cambie con ellas delante. Y ninguna madre o padrá pueda decir nada. Es mas ese señor ligara con tu mujer, madre, hermana o lo peor, hija

¿A que ya no hace tanta gracia?


----------



## Escombridos (27 May 2022)

Pues yo estoy en vestuarios y entra un buen coño no lo voy a discriminar, que entre si quiere.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 May 2022)

La solucion definitiva seria que hubiese un solo vestuario para hombres, mujeres, maricas, tortilleras, tranys, jubilados y mediopensionistas.


----------



## Lady_A (27 May 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> si ni siquiera estará tomando hormonas, tiene cara de Ramón, ese solo es travestido




Es transgénero, claro que no se hormona, no es transexual.

Transexual se hormona siempre y puede o no operarse, muchisimas veces si. Transgénero es que se siente mujer pero si quisiera no necesitaría ni peluca ni rímel, ni afeitarse. Nada.

No necesita si quiera que les gusten los hombres, a un trasgenero le pueden gustar las mujeres, es decir, sentirse mujer que además les atraen las mujeres


----------



## HaCHa (27 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Todos son risas hasta que tu mujer, tu hermana o TU HIJA vaya a natación con el colé y un señor de estos que como.mucho ha cambiado un papelito en el registro se cambie con ellas delante.
> 
> ¿A que ya no hace tanta gracia?



Qué estupidez.
A mí estas navidades me tiró todos los trastos una loca medio empalmada de las de halterofilia, mientras yo me enjabonaba el rabo. Y no pasó nada de nada, lo mismo que no pasa nada si mañana volvemos a coincidir y me mira el culo con descaro. Que se joda y se la pele. 

En fin, algunos tenéis un problema con el nudismo y se cura despelotándose en las playas. Mirar se mira por la calle mucho peor de lo que se mira en los gimnasios, pero no espero que lo entendáis.


----------



## asakopako (27 May 2022)

Los trabolos son una 5ª columna cojonuda, nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## Lady_A (27 May 2022)

¿Que no? ¿Que te hace creer que los transgénero solo le gustan los hombres? No.

Transgénero es que no se identifica con su género, es decir, sea hombre o mujer, pero ni desea hormonarse u operarse y sus inclinaciones sexuales son como la de cualquier género, le pueden gustar los hombres, las mujeres y por desgracia los niños/as que eso tambien existe.

Así que la mayoria serán inofensivos, otros no pasara nada porque le gustaran los tios y otros intentaran tirarle la caña a su señora, su hija o su hermana. Y alguna caerá.

Porque si es hetero, físicamente es como cualquier Paco, de hecho igual mejor que su Paco.


----------



## Escombridos (27 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La solucion definitiva seria que hubiese un solo vestuario para hombres, mujeres, maricas, tortilleras, tranys, jubilados y mediopensionistas.



La mejor solución para que dejen de entretener en la ignorancia al personal. Todos personas, todos iguales, uno para todos.


----------



## Lady_A (27 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Qué estupidez.
> A mí estas navidades me tiró todos los trastos una loca medio empalmada de las de halterofilia, mientras yo me enjabonaba el rabo. Y no pasó nada de nada, lo mismo que no pasa nada si mañana volvemos a coincidir y me mira el culo con descaro. Que se joda y se la pele.
> 
> En fin, algunos tenéis un problema con el nudismo y se cura despelotándose en las playas. Mirar se mira por la calle mucho peor de lo que se mira en los gimnasios, pero no espero que lo entendáis.




El problema lo tienen las niñas de 6 a 8 años que no deberian ver rabos en 3D. Tienen una vida entera para verlos, degustarlos u odiarlos y preferir almejas.

Pero prefiero que un señor mantenga la polla alejada de la cara de las niñas.

Una cosa es en señar en el colé esta realidad, otra que niños y niñas a una edad que no les corresponde vean coños y pollas a pocos centímetros de sus caras. Creo que les puede resultar violento


----------



## Sardónica (27 May 2022)

Los de la Agenda están destrozando muchas vidas, las de los trans también.
Siempre los ha habido pero ahora son utilizados por los tecnócratas para confeccionar un mundo homo sin natalidad.
Les han hecho creer que son algo, que tienen derechos hasta el infinito y más allá, pero siempre estarán en la casilla de salida.
Siento compasión.


----------



## Tackler (27 May 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Al final la solucion va a ser crearse barrios etnicos estilo judios ortodoxos, amish o islamistas




Donde hay que firmar? El mío sería un barrio de votantes de VOX y que sean todos trabajadores con DNI. Sería el mejor barrio para vivir del país.


----------



## Escombridos (27 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> El problema lo tienen las niñas de 6 a 8 años que no deberian ver rabos en 3D. Tienen una vida entera para verlos, degustarlos u odiarlos y preferir almejas.
> 
> Pero prefiero que un señor mantenga la polla alejada de la cara de las niñas.
> 
> Una cosa es en señar en el colé esta realidad, otra que niños y niñas a una edad que no les corresponde vean coños y pollas a pocos centímetros de sus caras. Creo que les puede resultar violento




En las playas nudistas se ve de lo más natural.


----------



## teperico (27 May 2022)

pues que hagan vestuarios para no binarios


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 May 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> pero las ronchitas de ese niño no se parecen en nada con las pústulas que llevan semanas poniendo en medios, no?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072121



qué gusto debe dar el pinchar con una lanceta o una aguja esas pústulas!


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

_*Buena mandibula, bro !!!.*_

PD- Las mujeres que acuden a un vestuario femenino, seguro que no les importa ver un escroto colgado.


----------



## sebososabroso (27 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Espero que lo solvente en breve, no entiendo el por qué.



En el 2008 ya en el gimnasio donde iba yo con mi señora venía un trans, muy famoso por entonces, que era guardia civil, la cuestión es que nadie dijo nada en el gimnasio, ella entro en el vestuario de chicas y no paso nada, los que si que daban miedo era la pareja de venezolanos que no paraban de mirar las pollas de los demás y perder aceite en las duchas.


----------



## carlosjpc (27 May 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> qué gusto debe dar el pinchar con una lanceta o una aguja esas pústulas!



que me equivocado de tema, sorry


----------



## Gus Borden (27 May 2022)

Es la hija del Recio.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 May 2022)

Pero a ver, yo es que no me aclaro: ¿la chica tiene berenjena o ya está operada?


----------



## sebososabroso (27 May 2022)

Esta fue la susodicha:

La Guardia Civil readmite a un agente transexual al que llegó a declarar inútil


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 May 2022)

soldadodedios dijo:


> Ver un par de Buenos cojones colganderos por los laterales del bañador manda



¿Y si ya se operó?

No sabemos si se ha hecho la operación de cambio de sexo.


----------



## udemy (27 May 2022)

Ademas los transgenero tienen buen pollon ya lo veo con el mandingo colgando y haciendo gestos de chica*,dios da dientes al que no puede comer carne*


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 May 2022)

udemy dijo:


> Ademas los transgenero tienen buen pollon ya lo veo con el mandingo colgando y haciendo gestos de chica*,dios da dientes al que no puede comer carne*



este muchacho sabe lo que se dice! I know that feel, bro!!


----------



## Abort&cospelo (27 May 2022)

Pero, ¿se casco o no se la casco?


----------



## soldadodedios (27 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Y si ya se operó?
> 
> No sabemos si se ha hecho la operación de cambio de sexo.



pues seria una decepcion


----------



## kabeljau (27 May 2022)

Habrá que ver cómo tratan el problema en Irán.


----------



## Guillotin (27 May 2022)

No pienso ver al bellezón de Castellón, ya me la jugasteis con la campeona de surf australiana.


----------



## stuka (27 May 2022)

...Que se prepare el gimnasio de Castellón...


Que busque buenos abogados.


----------



## Tales90 (27 May 2022)

Yo pediria el DNI y lo que ponga ahí es lo que cuenta y punto. Que pone que eres un tio al de los tios que pone que eres una tia aunque tengas un cipote como un toro al de tias. Lo que diga el todopoderoso estado que eres eso eres.


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> No pienso ver al bellezón de Castellón, ya me la jugasteis con la campeona de surf australiana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072187
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072188



Está es actriz también ha salido en series, Hawai 5. 0 y Galactica. Que pasa también es travelo?


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Espero que lo solvente en breve, no entiendo el por qué.



A ver si es que le asomaba la polla por debajo de la minifalda.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Turbocata (27 May 2022)

Ella se llamaba Manolo porque tenía un agujero solo, estamos en un mundo esquizofrénico, que por otra parte es parte del plan.


----------



## Turbocata (27 May 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Melofo



Melofe


----------



## Guillotin (27 May 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Está es actriz también ha salido en series, Hawai 5. 0 y Galactica. Que pasa también es travelo?



Esta es Kono, una poli de ficción en la serie Hawaii 5 0, una hawaiana que hace surf.
Cuando oigo hablar de mujeres surfistas siempre imagino alguien así, no el bicho que nos trajo un conforero el otro día.


----------



## roquerol (27 May 2022)

Que machistas que son las mujeres


----------



## Kalikatres (27 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Espero que lo solvente en breve, no entiendo el por qué.



No veo ninguna chica, veo un señor.
Mientras no aporte certificado médico de naturaleza sexual seguirá siendo un caballero.
Tiene que contener su cuerpo todos los elementos que la naturaleza le ha dotado para la reproducción acorde a su sexo.
Mamar pollas no vale.


----------



## Kalikatres (27 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> No pienso ver al bellezón de Castellón, ya me la jugasteis con la campeona de surf australiana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072187
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072188



A estos tíos los ves sin maquillarse y se revela su verdadera identidad.


----------



## Derroition Man (27 May 2022)

Pues la verdad, es una tranquilidad para el vestuario masculino en caso de que a alguno se le caiga el jabón.


----------



## Juanchufri (27 May 2022)

Menudo paibon.

Aunque por aquí en este foro cada día más plagado de degenerados, alguno dirá, "melofo" y "en peores plazas hemos toreado"


----------



## TomásPlatz (27 May 2022)

vamos a lo importante....¿hay foto rabo? 

no homo, por supuesto


----------



## lisp (27 May 2022)

Malditos reaccionarios....


----------



## Fauna iberica (27 May 2022)

Joder, que esperpento, que engendro, que aberraciones nos está deparando el siglo XXI.
Cosas veredes amigo Sancho, pero mire vuesa merced, en que hoy en día un tío se hace pasar por tia, y a poco que te confías te clava la pollería.


----------



## Kabraloka (27 May 2022)

tarados mentales, es lo que son, que identidades ni que ocho cuartos
al asilo mental joder


----------



## Fauna iberica (27 May 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Donde hay que firmar? El mío sería un barrio de votantes de VOX y que sean todos trabajadores con DNI. Sería el mejor barrio para vivir del país.



El mío sería de trabajadores stalinistas, con chaqueta de cuero, gorra de plato y pistola al cinto, y estrella roja en el frontal.
Y un lema en la entrada, aquí no admitimos degenerados, fascistas, y escoria lumpen.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Tiene más pelo en el pecho que el oso Yogui.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 May 2022)

Cualquiera que se duche o cambien en vestuarios públicos.me parece subnormal


----------



## Panko21 (27 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tiene más pelo en el pecho que el oso Yogui.



Es peluca lo del pelo verdad?


----------



## Common_Deletion (27 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cualquiera que se duche o cambien en vestuarios públicos.me parece subnormal



No gasto agua ni gas en mi casa, se paga sola la membresia del gimnasio.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 May 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> No gasto agua ni gas en mi casa, se paga sola la membresia del gimnasio.



Si tú estás dispuesto a que otros te vean en bolas, allá tu


----------



## Common_Deletion (27 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si tú estás dispuesto a que otros te vean en bolas, allá tu



Me la suda, no me creo especial por tener polla o coño. Creerse especial por tener genitales eso si que es de subnormales.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 May 2022)

Especial? Que te vean desnudo es vergonzoso


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 May 2022)

Tas loco? Que quieres otro 18 de Julio? Este país no puede tener 
acceso libre a armas, hay demasiados amego segarro, tiraflechas cobrisos, traidores separatas izmierdosos, y etniano...


----------



## Jevitronka (28 May 2022)

Ojos tienen hombres y mujeres


----------



## Jevitronka (28 May 2022)

Están todos en los puticlubs


----------



## Jevitronka (28 May 2022)

Malmete, que tenlo vas a pasar bien


----------



## El pernales (28 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> es por seguridad, si la tia esta de pie, y al lado hay otra tia atandose los zapatos y esta se gira de repente, podria dejarla inconsciente al golpearla accidentalmente CON LA POLLA en la cara
> 
> safety first, always



O peor aún que pierda el equilibrio y tenga que agarrar a alguna polla para sujetarse


----------



## Chulita (28 May 2022)

Muy importante que no paren los hilos de transexuales, de trannies que se arrepienten, de trans que quieren ser unicornios y de las mismas respuestas, chistecillos aburridísimos. Toda la puta semana con el temita, oye. Y que no se cansan, los muy tristes.  

Importante para que se materialice todo en vuestras cabezas de chorlito.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 May 2022)

Que soso


----------



## Discrepante Libre (28 May 2022)

¿MeLafo?


----------



## Lubinillo (28 May 2022)

Es que en realidad solo es mujere en su cabeze y en la de los de su calañe los politiques. Para el resto del mundo es un tio raro con peluca.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 May 2022)

Mas rabo que el diablo. Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.


----------



## ashe (28 May 2022)

Solo espero que se ponga la 4 dosis o las siguientes "vacunas" y el resto que son como este le sigan


----------



## Tackler (28 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> El mío sería de trabajadores stalinistas, con chaqueta de cuero, gorra de plato y pistola al cinto, y estrella roja en el frontal.
> Y un lema en la entrada, aquí no admitimos degenerados, fascistas, y escoria lumpen.



Entonces se te queda el barrio medio vacío.


----------



## acitisuJ (28 May 2022)




----------



## BART2022 (28 May 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Qué nutrición... ahora las biegas del gym tendrán que ver huevos colgando y al propietario le caerá una buena multa
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Di que si


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (28 May 2022)

Hazte mujer...


----------



## zirick (28 May 2022)

Que se duche en su puta casa. No quería ser especial?, pues ésto es.


----------



## Chortina Premium (28 May 2022)

A disfrutar de lo progretizado hdps... ..


----------



## latoso (28 May 2022)

La mayoria de estos casos que los medios nos muestran a cuentagotas pero de forma constante son actores o directamente se lo inventan. Los que existan de verdad son cuatro y la gran mayoria de gente jamás va a ver ninguno, pero se habla de estas cosas constantemente ¿por qué?

Si no fuera porque vivimos bajo una tirania corruptora demoniaca global con su propia agenda (buena para ellos, no para tí) que tiene a rojos, femibolches, idiotas, subnormales, lerdos, votontos y a todos los poderes facticos en su mano estos MONSTRUOS delirantes no se atreverían a salir a la calle con esas pintas ridiculas sin temor a ser colgados de una farola, no hablemos ya de vestuarios. ¿Qué está pasando aquí? viniendo de estos cualquie cosa menos nada bueno.

Mandas a las *putas *a fregar y a los *rojos *a las cunetas y se acaba todo este circo de mundo *clown *delirante en el que nos han sumergido estos siervos del demonio para que la humanidad carezca de auténticas metas elevadas.

Pero nada, a lo más que llegais es a hacer jijijii y a reiros de lo tontojjjjj que son los progreshhhh y las feminijjjjstas, de los huevos colganderos, etc.......

Estoy hasta los putos cojones del JIJIJIJI de todos los subnormale de este país incluso cuando se quejan de la hijoputada del día del partido, gobierno o rojazo mediatico de turno.

Al hombre blanco occidental le han arrebatado TODO en su tierra, a punto de ser exterminado, y seguis con el puto jijijii como si los rojooosshhhh fueran tontos que se equivocan cuando algo sale mal...... y TODOS con el puto jijijijeo de los cojones hasta para quejarse con la voz bajita.

Armas y munición es lo unico que hace falta.


----------



## Dr Zar (28 May 2022)

La verdad no entiendo a esta gente que le gusta disfrazarse de mujer para ligar.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (28 May 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> voy a por una peluca y me pongo las botas



Las botas?

Igual sale de ahí teniendo pesadillas los próximos 10 años.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (28 May 2022)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> La solución está en cambiar los vestuarios de hombres y mujeres a vestuarios de personas con pene y personas con vagina.



La solucion es una puta guerraza, no hay mas


----------



## pepeleches (28 May 2022)

Es que es sumamente bonita la teoría. 

Pero ahora viene la práctica. Con los vestuarios, los baños, las cárceles. Todos los sitios donde hay separación por sexos, y donde la gente es más vulnerable. 

Pues ahora viene la aplicación práctica de su teoría, de que irás al vestuario o al baño según te sientas supuestamente. Y si no te dejan, pues a lo mejor el dueño está cometiendo algún delito o algo. 

Y no es que inventemos nada, en otros países ya ha habido bastantes problemas. Violadores que se sienten mujeres y terminan en una cárcel femenina (violando nuevamente...), problemas porque alguien que se siente mujer pero (como sale esa imagen...) es un tío con barba y va al vestuario de mujeres.

Son los problemas reales de supuestas teorías que solo ellos comprenden. Luego vendrán con el 'quien podía imaginarlo...'


----------



## Guillotin (28 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> A estos tíos los ves sin maquillarse y se revela su verdadera identidad.



No lo pienso mirar, bastante me asustaron con la foto de la campeona de surf australiana.


----------



## TexNolan (28 May 2022)

Se jodan y bailen.


----------



## RC1492 (28 May 2022)

Esto acaba de empezar, que empiece la fiesta, estoy deseando ver a los travelos pasearse con toda la polla al aire por delante de los crias de los progres.

SEA.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (28 May 2022)

La depravación VS sentido común


----------



## Furymundo (28 May 2022)

chica transexual ? 
yo mas bien diria 
CHICO transexual.


----------



## Tercios (28 May 2022)

Que le dejen pasear la tranca por el vestuario. Que camele con la pirula al viento. Stop gigaderecha.


----------



## Blackmoon (2 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Espero que lo solvente en breve, no entiendo el por qué.



Pero cómo va a entrar, si tiene rabo...


----------

